# Pouch tear at 55 shots



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

It is my first experience with Bb's, I am amazed at the speed and distance flying in a straight line but the leather started to fray and broke the 55 shots

Any advise is apreciated? :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Peter Recuas said:


> It is my first experience with Bb's, I am amazed at the speed and distance flying in a straight line but the leather started to fray and broke the 55 shots
> 
> Any advise is apreciated? :wave: :wave: :wave:


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/45734-new-batch-of-12-wide-magnetic-pouches-available-112016/#entry570457


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

All leather is not equal in quality . You got a bad batch .


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

treefork said:


> All leather is not equal in quality . You got a bad batch .


Thank you, Sir, that must have been, I replaced the pouch by a new (Diferent) one and It seems to have no problems


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Try kangaroo leather, pouch least for a very looong time


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm on over 20 bandsets with the cheap 75 cent ones from simpleshot. . Though they're not for bb's


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

StretchandEat said:


> I'm on over 20 bandsets with the cheap 75 cent ones from simpleshot. . Though they're not for bb's


We stock a .75 bb pouch right here: http://simple-shot.com/accessories/top-grain-leather-pouch/


----------

